# **** bait



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

does any one have a good way to cheach cooon

one came and ate all my ducks. and babby pheasant


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Get another duck? :rollin:

Seriously, I've had good luck just sitting outside at night with a spotlight and a .22 rifle, about once every 15 minutes shine the light around, in a night or two you will catch your ****.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah just use anything, table scraps chicken wing bones. Usually you can hear them russling around then turn on the spotlite and zap em!!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I am pistoff it killed all of them ducks


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

A bucket set with a conibear 220 and a spoon full of tuna fish will stop your **** dead.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

TRY JERKY. WENT TO THE COAST FISHING THE OTHER DAY. HAD 4 BAGS OF HOMEMADE JERKY IN A ZIPPERED TYPE OFFSHORE BAG. FORGOT ABOUT IT AND OVERNIGHT DAMN ***** OPENED THE ZIPPERED BAG AND SAMPLED EVERY BAG OF MY HOMEMADE JERKY. I HOPE THEY ATE ENOUGH OF THE HOT STUFF THAT THEY NEEDED TO SH-- IN THE CREEK THEY CAME FROM.


----------

